# Sacred Family Tree in Greek



## dudujr

Hi there,

I am writing and article about the mythological development of some ancient fertility goddesses. I wanted to engender a nomenclature with the idea of "sacred family tree" or "holy genealogy". What are the possibilities to say that modern greek?

I also would like to know how I can say "myth-maker" in greek. By "myth-maker" I mean the guy who created religious stories in the past.


----------



## klitosp

Ηι,
    sacred family tree = ιερό οικογενειακό δέντρο
    holy genealogy     = αγία γενεαλογία


however the word "holy=άγιος/αγία" refers to the _Christian Era_, and no to the ancient Era. 
For this it's better to use "sacred=ιερό".

So, you could use for example:

(H) Ιερή Οικογένεια = (The) Holy Family
or  (Το) Ιερό Δέντρο = (The) Holy Tree

and:

(The) Sacred Genealogy = (Η) Ιερή Γενεαλογία


also if you would like to use a form of language a little bit older you could say:

"H Ιερά Οικογένεια"  or  "Το Ιερόν Δέντρον" or "Το Ιερόν Οικογενειακόν Δέντρον" or "Η Ιερά Γενεαλογία"  l.o.l


I hope I helped you a bit

Ηράκλειτος


----------



## dudujr

Thanks a lot... you really helped me. And in the case of "myth-maker"... how would it be in ancient greek? Is it possible to say: μυθοποιητική?


----------



## klitosp

Well,  give me the context please...  If the  "myth-maker" refers to a person it should be "μυθοπλάστης".

"μυθοπλάστης" is the guy that makes/creates  myths

 the relation between:
 "μυθοποιητική / μυθοποίηση ( or μυθοπλασία) " and "μυθοπλάστης" (μυθοποιητής doesnt exists yet as i know... lol )
is the same between:
 " poetic / poetry " and "poet"


----------



## dudujr

I meant *the person* who created religious stories, created myths in ancient times. Like, *poet* is the person who writes *poetry*... so, the person who writes *myth* is a...? In English is known by the term "myth-maker". I saw μυθοποιητής  in google translator


----------



## klitosp

Really ??  haha ! This is the great thing with the greek ! Everyone can  make (invent) words that are not in use , but everyboby can understand  what these words mean !!! 

The correct word for "μυθοποιητής" is "μυθοποίος" which come from :  μυθοποιία = μυθοποίησις = μυθοποίηση



http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/105258/μυθοποιία

As I can see some people nowadays use the term "Mυθοποίηση" in order to describe the poetry making but  with mythical context.

However  the word "απομυθοποίηση"  it's  in use and means the following.   Suppose you believe that a person or a situation or an idea is very very  great  , but when you meet this person or idea or ... etc , you find  out that there wasn't any value in that and your opinion falls down . 
This is "απομυθοποίηση".   

So some people use "μυθοποίηση" as the opposite accion of "απομυθοποίηση".

For the history I tell you that  the ancient verb  "ποιέω/ποιώ"  had the meaning of "make ".  So the "ποιητής" had the meaning of the "maker" !!!  and not only the guy that makes "lyrics".  In the bible God was the "ποιητής" (maker) of the sky and the earth !  

So  "μυθοποιος" was literally the "myth-maker"  , and it's a synonym with   "μυθοπλάστης" that we use more frequently nowadays.  It comes from the  ancient verb "πλάσσω/πλάττω" ("πλάθω" in modern greek) which had the  meaning of "making  with the hands" or "create".

http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/133300/πλάσσω

From the word "πλάσσω" come  the plastic arts, the plastic "πλαστικό"... etc

I hope I helped you

ciao


----------



## sotos

klitosp said:


> The correct word for "μυθοποιητής" is "μυθοποίος"



Μυθοποι*ός*, is the correct. Μυθοπλάστης may also be correct, since we have the noun μυθοπλασία.


----------



## klitosp

Yes, of course "μυθοποιός" , is the correct !!!    (It was a mistake that I didnt notice !)


----------



## Αγγελος

The Greek for "family tree" is γενεαλογικό δέντρο. "οικογενειακό δέντρο" sounds like an anglicism to my ears.


----------



## klitosp

Yes of course , you 're right  !!!    I just missed write it !


----------

